# new speakers for my Sony ss370



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using the cheap speakers they provided with the system and think its time to replace them. I cant spend much but i found these on amazon and didnt think the price was to bad.. 

for the front left and right

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OG4E20/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

for the center 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OGA81Q/ref=gno_cart_title_1

for the back im using some small jbl speakers that my dad gave to me. 

I know it costs more than the receiver but i will probably be upgrading it within the next year or two and i can reuse the speakers. 

thanks guys


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Certainly is not bad for the price. My main concern with tower speakers in that price range is that the cabinet design will resonate poorly with the lower frequencies and cause poor reproduction of the sound. 
You would be better off with this speaker system in my opinion.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your system is that famous HTIB 3ohm game thing. The receiver and speakers
were made to go together. I reccomend a new receiver for new speakers.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Certainly is not bad for the price. My main concern with tower speakers in that price range is that the cabinet design will resonate poorly with the lower frequencies and cause poor reproduction of the sound.
> You would be better off with this speaker system in my opinion.


Ill look into those. Looks like a nice set 


zieglj01 said:


> Your system is that famous HTIB 3ohm game thing. The receiver and speakers
> were made to go together. I reccomend a new receiver for new speakers.


I have used other speakers with it (im using the jbl ones now) but you guys are the experts so.. Any receivers that you recommend? I dont need anything with fancy with alot of inputs just an optical port that i can run to my tv


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ThePro said:


> Any receivers that you recommend? I dont need anything with fancy with alot of inputs just an optical port that i can run to my tv


On sale - Pioneer 821
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117397


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ThePro said:


> Any receivers that you recommend? I dont need anything with fancy with alot of inputs just an optical port that i can run to my tv


This Onkyo 609 is perfect for your needs and you wont need to upgrade it for many years.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

I was actually looking at the Sony STR-​DH820, seems like a nice system and i found it on ebay for about 200$. Do you know anything about it?

and last but not least a sub woofer. Im having trouble finding one that seems good


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly Sony's low end receivers are very poor quality. The Onkyo that I linked to is far far better for the same price. I also recommend staying away fro any HTIB systems most just dont live up to the hype. More info here.
The issue is that quality or at least a decent sub comes at a cost. The lowest price sub I will ever recommend is the ED A3 250 sub at $450


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

So im looking at about a grand for the onkyo 609, a3s-250, and the Fluance SXHTB+ speakers after i sell my current system. Gonna have to save a little for this. Anyways thanks for your help guys. If i remember ill try and update the thread once i get everything and it setup up.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive done some research and changed a few things

Anyone know anything about the Denon 2312 or 2112? 

I also bought two JBL ES90BK's and a ES25CBK. Got all 3 of them for $350 on ebay.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Denon makes a decent receiver however there lower end models preform very poorly outputting 5 or 7 channels driven. The Onkyo 609 or even the 709 are far superior to the Denons listed in many ways.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive read that Onkyo receivers get pretty hot, That's why im kinda leaning away from it. Is their any differences between the 709 and 809 that make up for the price? Since ill be keeping it for a while ive decided to spend a little more. Ive found the 809 for 600 and the 709 for 400.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The heat reports are false, particularly in the newer models. (Keep in mind that Onkyo supplies a much larger power supply and amplification section than any of the competition) so it may get a bit warmer.

the 809 offers the best video processor for upconversion available with ISF calibration for each input and has a bit more power.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The heat reports are false, particularly in the newer models. (Keep in mind that Onkyo supplies a much larger power supply and amplification section than any of the competition) so it may get a bit warmer.
> 
> the 809 offers the best video processor for upconversion available with ISF calibration for each input and has a bit more power.


Would the 809 be worth the extra money in your opinion? I dont need any added features or ports since ill just be running an optical cable from the audio out on my tv and wont be using the hdmi ports or anything. People say you can tell the difference in quality between the 809 and 709 but its quite a bit more. I just want the best sound quality for the best price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think for the price the 809 is a bargain and worth every penny.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Never had any heat issues or problems with my 809. One of the best upgrades I've made.


----------

